# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours.



## YYCHM (Dec 24, 2020)

Let's all hope 2021 turns out better than 2020!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 24, 2020)

Indeed! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas and the very best for 2021. Keep your family, and pets safe!


----------



## Brent H (Dec 25, 2020)

WOO HOO!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## francist (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Xmas and a waaaaay better 21' to al'a ya's


----------



## Dusty (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas lunch at our house was a riot, check it out.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 25, 2020)

And all the best for the New Year.


----------



## Janger (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Everett (Dec 25, 2020)

And a big Merry Christmas from our family to everyone as well!


----------



## Janger (Dec 25, 2020)

And a big thanks to all our new members. Good to have you with us and contributing. It’s a good forum that’s for sure and so nice to have so much expertise and great shares and good questions. It’s so great that anybody can ask whatever at any skill level and we all help.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 25, 2020)

Janger said:


> And a big thanks to all our new members. Good to have you with us and contributing. It’s a good forum that’s for sure and so nice to have so much expertise and great shares and good questions. It’s so great that anybody can ask whatever at any skill level and we all help.


Not only skill levels but hobbies or interests. There’s a wide range of topics that makes it fun. Steam powered boats/bicycles, one man aircraft, tiny engines, truck fixing and gun smithing (well, not a lot of gun smithing because liability, but a few members like boom sticks) . Plus road trips to retrieve new purchases and sneaking them home before the wife catches them


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a better year in 2021


----------



## Tom O (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Sailor (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone and best wishes for the new year.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 25, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Dusty (Dec 26, 2020)

Wrong kind of message for Christmas don't you think.  Bah humbug!!


----------

